# What may happen in Russia



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 14, 2016)

Non-Orthodox Christians in Russia may well be heading into a massive wave of persecution and suppression when the new law is effected next week, on July 20th. Whether Putin wants to foment this level of tumult among his people remains to be seen, but it is to be taken very seriously.

Thousands Fasting After Russian President Putin Signs Law Banning Evangelism Outside of Churches

Christians in Russia Fear KGB-Style Crackdowns After Putin Signs Law Banning Evangelism


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 14, 2016)

This new law is certainly occasion for our prayers on their behalf, as well. 

May God grant our brothers and sisters there his grace.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 15, 2016)

Ironically enough, this law has come about precisely because of the resurgence of the Russian church. The Orthodox do not like competition.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 17, 2016)

I agree the law is meant to eliminate/minimize the other-than-Orthodox presence in Russia. From an Orthodox standpoint, particularly of those in Russia, I am not surprised the Russian government created a law like this. In Russia, the ROC is the one true church.

Kind of separate from the discussion, but related to the missionary efforts of the ROC, see below sent last week from a ROCOR Priest in Nebraska. Wonder how the ROC would react if the U.S. all of a sudden applied the same restrictions to the ROCOR!

At any rate...



> Dear friends in Christ,
> 
> I am attaching for you a link to a MUST SEE twelve minute video of the Revival of Orthodoxy in Russia Exhibition in Moscow.
> 
> ...


----------

